
Why Hong Kongers Are Sawing Down Sensor-Laden Lampposts - smacktoward
https://www.defenseone.com/ideas/2019/08/hong-kongers-are-sawing-down-sensor-laden-lampposts/159568/
======
skmurphy
China has leveraged "smart city" technologies to build open air Panopticons.

------
SHAKEDECADE
Saved you a click: They don’t want to be identified.

